# Forum tool to goto my recent posts?



## DCMarriageCounselor (Aug 30, 2007)

_Posted via Mobile Device_
Is there any way to show just my recent posts to track threads inside the forum? Thanks. Keith


----------



## chefmaster (Oct 30, 2010)

DCMarriageCounselor said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> Is there any way to show just my recent posts to track threads inside the forum? Thanks. Keith


Sure Keith, the blue band on every page has Log Out and right next to it is Quick Links. 
Click on Quick Links then Your Profile then Statistics then "Find all posts by DCMarriageCounselor" it will show all posts in order, starting with your very last post.
So all your recent posts will be on the first page you see.

Quick Links/Your Profile/Statistics/Find all posts by DCMarriageCounselor


----------



## DCMarriageCounselor (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks Chefmaster!


----------



## chefmaster (Oct 30, 2010)

DCMarriageCounselor said:


> Thanks Chefmaster!


Most welcome and Happy Holidays


----------

